# Best new scare of 2010



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

So, what was the best addition for this year in your haunt?

Without watching all of the video it is hard for me to gauge - but right now it is a toss up between 

the balloon room (a room with the walls completely covered with balloons - and an actors wearing a costume with balloons attached)

and

my air cannon - this didn't quite work like I wanted because the blast of air tore my walls apart, so I had to set it up at the exit of the garage. Almost every person that went through was completely caught off guard when it went off.

charlie


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

The balloon room is interesting. Sounds very labor intensive, though. You'd have to finish that room pretty close to Halloween, or else the balloons go flat, right? 

I repositioned my drop panel from last year, so that it faced visitors from the side and it looked like an ordinary wall. We had a guy working it last night that really surprised every group that passed through, and some of the folks were downright terrified! It was so much fun to watch!!!


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

We had a "spirit tree" - a banyan made of monster mud with two knotholes. Kids had to reach inside the holes to get their treats, which were loaded by someone hidden on the other side. Simplest scare in the world. We never grabbed them or anything - their own paranoia did the work. Big hit!


----------



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

waldiddy said:


> The balloon room is interesting. Sounds very labor intensive, though. You'd have to finish that room pretty close to Halloween, or else the balloons go flat, right?
> 
> I repositioned my drop panel from last year, so that it faced visitors from the side and it looked like an ordinary wall. We had a guy working it last night that really surprised every group that passed through, and some of the folks were downright terrified! It was so much fun to watch!!!


There were a few key tricks that helped - overall it took 2-3 people a few hours to put it together. The balloons last a couple days when inflated with air, so you can get it setup in advance.

Biggest time saver was using an air compressor. An important note: temperature changes can cause the balloons to pop (hot air expands). So, fill them during a warm part of the day and don't make them too full. To attach them to the walls and give it depth, we tied them to long pieces of ribbon first, then hung the ribbons on the walls.

Having balloons gives another added benefit - random pops. This scared countless people (including our actors periodically). They would also occasionally drift into other areas of the haunt (I used them from time to time for an extra scare by stomping on them when tots were nearby).

Here is a picture










charlie


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

That's pretty fun...lots of work but I'm sure the payoff is big!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Mine would have to be my standing monster in a box. Got quite a few screams.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

never heard of a balloon room, cool idea. The best new thing of my haunt I guess was this head which went up and down on string, I hung it over the entrance and people didn't notice it till it moved and sat on their head. lol. A ton of people said that was their favorite thing.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

My best scare was actually my son. He is 12 and he really wanted to help me this year (I knew this to be true because he actually said yes when I asked him instead of the usual grunts and shrugs that passes as conversation) I gave him minimal direction and he got right into it, standing stock still when required or menacing TOT's and adults alike. I have been a lone haunter, so it was nice to have the help and I am really proud of him (sniff). Also my pneumatic ground breaker, which because the long cycle caught people off guard because they thought it was finished.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The best new thing in our yard was Spooky1 dressed in a werewolf costume. He would stand quietly in the shadows by one of the trees and freak kids out by doing absolutely nothing as they came up the front walk


----------



## niteprince (Oct 16, 2010)

our dropping ghoul had the most screams! Everyone was too busy trying to figure out if you scare crow was real or not to notice anything coming from above! Now just need to figure out a way to make him motion actived instead of sound!


----------



## niteprince (Oct 16, 2010)

Dead Things said:


> My best scare was actually my son. He is 12 and he really wanted to help me this year (I knew this to be true because he actually said yes when I asked him instead of the usual grunts and shrugs that passes as conversation) I gave him minimal direction and he got right into it, standing stock still when required or menacing TOT's and adults alike. I have been a lone haunter, so it was nice to have the help and I am really proud of him (sniff). Also my pneumatic ground breaker, which because the long cycle caught people off guard because they thought it was finished.


our oldest (12 also) really stepped up big this year! He normally has the same attitude and it was great to see him really help out and get into things! He was awesome as our dirty old priest handing out the candy! Aww they grow up so fast! Now if I could only get our 9yr old to be a tad bit braver we can start hitting up the pro haunts again too! :voorhees:


----------



## robp790 (Jan 8, 2008)

Mine was the big dropping spider Worked off a 18" throw pneumatic cylinder. The singing pumpkins (Grim Grinning ghost style) got me some compliments.


----------

